# High Tech to Low tech Water change



## nigel bentley (8 Nov 2022)

Hi everyone,
After a few years of attempting high tec, I have decided to convert to low tech. 
I have stopped ei dosingand co2 injection.
My question is this:
I have read that low tech needs less water changes but I intend to keep up 50 % weekly. I genuinely love doing this and regard it part of the hobby.Will changing this much do more harm than good.
Please see photo of new low tech tank up and running for 4 weeks.There is small bit of algae.

Tank parameters are:Size 400 litres
2x filters aquaone oceallaris 1400 with 2 spray bars achieving surface agitation.
Substrate is jbl soil with black manada substrate
Lighting is Led, for 5 1/2 hours daily(unable to change intensity)
Temperature 24 degrees c
Plants:Anubias,Crypts, echindorus,java fern,amazon swords.
More plants on order from Aquarium  Gardens.
Nitrite 0ppm
Ammonia 0.25ppm(Tap water states 0.25 ppm also)
Nitrate 5ppm (happy with this as tap water  higher so plants are consuming some)
Ph 8.4
I dose daily with Apt Zero since I have a few fish.

Any comments to keep things on track, especially with the water changes would be gratefully received.
Many thanks Nigel


----------



## tigertim (8 Nov 2022)

I keep a low tech tank and recently changed from 30% to 50% water changes in conjunction with using higher dose ferts, only thing i've seen so far is increased healthy plant growth with no algea.


----------



## nigel bentley (8 Nov 2022)

That's very reassuring,thanks for your reply.
I have a tiny bit of algae but put that down to tank being newly set up

More plants will help also
Thanks again
Nigel 😀


----------



## MichaelJ (8 Nov 2022)

nigel bentley said:


> I have read that low tech needs less water changes



Hi @nigel bentley, I think that very much depends on a lot of factors, such as stocking level, plant density, growth rate (metabolism of the tank overall) etc..  As long as you keep your WC water parameters (nutrients, minerals etc.) healthy and stable to match the tank there are really no such thing (within reason) as too high/much WC regardless of tech level - as your tank matures it may be totally fine with far less, but thats a very tank specific consideration where - in my experience at least -  you have to go slow.



nigel bentley said:


> but I intend to keep up 50 % weekly.


That would be my recommendation as well.



nigel bentley said:


> More plants will help also


Yes!

Cheers,
Michael


----------



## PARAGUAY (9 Nov 2022)

I think what you want to get is plants remaining healthy of course but growth rate will slow down from high energy system but you could be surprised as example. Hyghrophilla species could still grow fast. I think water changes are the way  to go


----------



## Mattant1984 (9 Nov 2022)

My tank is low tech and also fairly large (700 litres) I have always done 50% water changes weekly and I think plants and fish both love it.
I am about to increase my ferts also so will see how that goes 👍🏼👍🏼


----------



## dw1305 (9 Nov 2022)

Hi all,


nigel bentley said:


> I have read that low tech needs less water changes but I intend to keep up 50 % weekly. .........Will changing this much do more harm than good.


I don't think it will do any harm. My opinion is that changing more water than is strictly necessary isn't an issue, <"while changing less is">.


nigel bentley said:


> I genuinely love doing this and regard it part of the hobby.


I know exactly <"what you mean">, especially now that we are back on <"Greenwich Mean Time">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## sparkyweasel (9 Nov 2022)

nigel bentley said:


> I have read that low tech needs less water changes


I think that refers to the minimum necessary, more won't be a problem, - in low-tech or high.


----------



## nigel bentley (10 Nov 2022)

Thanks for all your wonderful replies.This has set my mind at rest


----------

